# Accidentally Eating Turnips...



## Lucas4080 (Sep 29, 2018)

It's Sunday, and what that means for me and other people who play Animal Crossing, turnip buying! I wondered if it was just me that when I buy a bunch of turnips and I'd need to place them on the ground I accidentally make my character eat the turnips instead of drop them.
_(Also, how are 100 turnips eaten like it's nothing...)_


----------



## SwamPPL (Oct 2, 2018)

Never happened to me. You could try storing them in a wardrobe or in a secret storage, as far as I know you can't eat turnips when you have it open (please correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 2, 2018)

I imagine I probably did this in my childhood haha but I've always been extra cautious about this. xD It's funny if nothing else.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 2, 2018)

I totally forgot you can eat them lol. I mean makes sense since it's food, but still.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 13, 2019)

I did that a few days ago, just before going into the Re-Tail..


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 13, 2019)

Happened to me once too. I also managed to accidentally throw away some of them when I wanted to make space in my pocket.


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 31, 2019)

I have never done this but I find that eating your turnips is funny to me in some way. Sorry about that though!


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Aug 31, 2019)

When I first started playing I thought the weeds were turnips that were growing for about a pew days and I buried some thinking I could grow them XD


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 1, 2019)

I never buy the turnips every Sunday. If I did, I would store them in my storage box and not on the ground, but I will admit, I did eat them once before when I was playing Wild World just for fun. xD


----------

